# [Installation] Gentoo neben SuSE?

## Sn@ke

Hallo,

ich bin im Moment noch ein wenig am schwanken welche Distribution ich parallel zu Windows und SuSE laufen lassen soll, wenn es denn möglich ist (diese auch in Grub einzubinden).

Zuerst dachte ich an debian-sarge, aber dann hab ich erfahren, dass debian nicht so ideal ist, da es u.a. viele veraltete pakete enthält und wenn man eine aktuelles debian haben möchte, dieses jedoch sehr instabil ist.

Im Moment hab ich SuSE 9.1 (und WinXP) installiert und komme damit ganz gut klar. Es wäre jedoch mal ganz interessant auch mal Gentoo zu testen, jedoch ist das mit Sicherheit nicht so ganz einfach...

Denn soweit ich weiß gibt es unter Gentoo keine GUI zum Installieren/Deinstallieren, Updaten und Konfigurieren wie YaST oder Synaptic. Falls dem nicht so ist, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

Aber ich glaube, dass es unter Gentoo sowieso ganz anders ist, weil es eine meta-distri ist, bei der man halt alles kompilieren muss. Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit rpm's oder ähnliche Pakete zu installieren, oder?

Dass Gentoo sehr zeitaufwändig ist hab ich schon gehört, hab auch "nur" einen P4 2,6Ghz. Dürfte ziemlich lange dauern bis da endlich ein System steht. Nicht gerade anwenderfreundlich und komfortabel, aber auf die Hardware abgestimmt  :Wink: 

Naja, ich warte erst mal, was ihr mir für Informationen geben könnt und hoffe, dass man als Linux-Anfänger auch Gentoo installieren kann.

mfg Sn@ke

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin im Moment noch ein wenig am schwanken welche Distribution ich parallel zu Windows und SuSE laufen lassen soll, wenn es denn möglich ist (diese auch in Grub einzubinden).

 Das geht natürlich. Du kannst sehr viel in Grub einbinden.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Zuerst dachte ich an debian-sarge, aber dann hab ich erfahren, dass debian nicht so ideal ist, da es u.a. viele veraltete pakete enthält und wenn man eine aktuelles debian haben möchte, dieses jedoch sehr instabil ist.
> 
> Im Moment hab ich SuSE 9.1 (und WinXP) installiert und komme damit ganz gut klar. Es wäre jedoch mal ganz interessant auch mal Gentoo zu testen, jedoch ist das mit Sicherheit nicht so ganz einfach...

 Von wo hast Du diesen Irrglauben nur her?

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Denn soweit ich weiß gibt es unter Gentoo keine GUI zum Installieren/Deinstallieren, Updaten und Konfigurieren wie YaST oder Synaptic. Falls dem nicht so ist, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

 Die normale Installation ist sicherlich nicht so grafisch berauschend wie bei Windows oder SuSE.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Aber ich glaube, dass es unter Gentoo sowieso ganz anders ist, weil es eine meta-distri ist, bei der man halt alles kompilieren muss. Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit rpm's oder ähnliche Pakete zu installieren, oder?

 Natürlich gibt es die. Du kannst RPM und auch DEB Packete installieren (wenn Du willst).

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Dass Gentoo sehr zeitaufwändig ist hab ich schon gehört, hab auch "nur" einen P4 2,6Ghz. Dürfte ziemlich lange dauern bis da endlich ein System steht.

 Das stimmt nicht zwingend (mehr dazu weiter unten).

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Nicht gerade anwenderfreundlich und komfortabel, aber auf die Hardware abgestimmt 

 Hallo? Nicht Anwenderfreundlich? Gentoo Linux ist so Anwenderfreundlich wie jede Linux Distro. Linux ist Linux +/-

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Naja, ich warte erst mal, was ihr mir für Informationen geben könnt und hoffe, dass man als Linux-Anfänger auch Gentoo installieren kann.

 Hier bist Du bei uns genau richtig! Wir helfen jedem.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> mfg Sn@ke

 

Also lass mir Dir einen kleinen Ratschlag geben: Fang doch mit Vidal Linux an. Das ist im Prinzip ein Gentoo mit einer grafischen Installation wie bei Red Hat oder SuSE oder Windows XP. Der ganze Unterbau ist aber Gentoo Linux mit allen Vorteilen von Gentoo Linux (Portage, USE Flags, etc).

Wenn Du dann das System so aufgestellt hast und damit zufrieden bist, dann ist alles okay. Wenn Du unbedingt jedes Bitt auf dem System dann selber übersetzen willst, dann kannst Du ja das System immer noch später von einem Stage 1 aufsetzen. Der Vorteil von dem Weg über/mit Vidal Linux wäre, dass Du ziemlich schnell ein normal lauffähiges System hättest und sehen kannst, ob Gentoo Linux Deinen Geschmack trifft und ob Du weiter mit Gentoo Linux gehen willst oder nicht.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn Du die Installation statt mit Stage1 mit Stage 3 beginnst, kannst Du schon Zeit sparen. Außerdem gibt es beim emerge einen Option, mit der Du festlegst, daß vorkompillierte Pakete (wenn vorhanden) installiert werden.

----------

## reptile

was soll eigentlich immer dieser 'meta-distributions'-unsinn? bisher hab ich das schon tausende male gelesen, aber noch nie konnte mir jemand erklären, was das sein soll. und kommt mir nicht mit 'läuft überall, und man kann alles damit machen'. das geht auch mit netbsd oder debian.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dass Gentoo sehr zeitaufwändig ist hab ich schon gehört, hab auch "nur" einen P4 2,6Ghz. Dürfte ziemlich lange dauern bis da endlich ein System steht. Nicht gerade anwenderfreundlich und komfortabel, aber auf die Hardware abgestimmt 

 

haha, ich hab auch "nur" ein P3 700 MHz und in weniger als 4 Stunden kann ich ein minimales System auf meinen Rechner aufsetzen. X ist ein bisschen aufwändig, sagen wir mal so, 6 Stunden bis eine graphische Oberfläche da ist. So lange dauert es nicht.

Außerdem geht es uns nicht um die Anwenderfreundlichkeit im Sinne von One-Click-And-Ready, weil es schon zig Millionen Distris gibt, die so arbeiten. Unsere Ideologie ist die Möglichkeit zuhaben alles mit deinem System zu machen, was du willst, ein System zu haben,  an dem alles festlegen kannst und du wählst, was drauf kommt mit oder ohne Support von Programm XYZ, anwenderfreundlicher geht es ja kaum. Konfortabel ist es, weil du dann ein System hast, dass dir am besten passt, weil du derjenige bist, der entscheidet, was läuft und was nicht, also ist die Arbeit konfortabler.

Wenn du aber ein System in 5 Minuten fertig zu benutzen haben willst, dann bist hier glaube ich an der falschen Stelle. Gentoo verfolgt einer anderen Meinung und innerhalb dieser Meinung, ist Gentoo anwenderfreundlich und komfortabel, wette dass es mehr Spaß macht Gentoo aufzusetzen als LFS  :Smile:  Du kannst Gentoo nicht mit SuSE oder Debian vergleichen, vergleiche Gentoo mit LFS.

----------

## beejay

 *reptile wrote:*   

> was soll eigentlich immer dieser 'meta-distributions'-unsinn? bisher hab ich das schon tausende male gelesen, aber noch nie konnte mir jemand erklären, was das sein soll. und kommt mir nicht mit 'läuft überall, und man kann alles damit machen'. das geht auch mit netbsd oder debian.

 

Meta-Distribution heisst, dass es keine auf Paketen basierende Distribution ist, sondern nur einen Rahmen für den Distributionsbau zur Verfügung stellt. Dieser "Rahmen" ist bei Gentoo  Portage und die Minimale Toolchain incl. Baselayout. Alles weitere ist "freiwillig" und muss nicht installiert werden.

----------

## Sn@ke

Hello again.

Feut mich ja sehr, dass man hier so schnell so viel Hilfe bekommt  :Wink: 

Aber einige Fragen bleiben noch offen. Was ist z.B. der Unterschied zwischen Stage1 und Stage3?

Also wenn ich Gentoo installieren möchte, mit KDE, bäuchte ich also ca. 6 Stunden bis das ganze kompiliert ist und dann habe ich immer noch kein OpenOffice, Firefox, etc. drauf. Ganz schon heftig, aber mit einer ähnlichen Dauer hab ich gerechnet...

Das mit dem Vidal Linux scheint ja eine gute Alternative zu sein, seh ich das richtig, dass man dort schon ein vorkompliertes System hat und eine grafische Installation, bei der man auswählen kann was man möchte? (aber man kann ja anscheinend auch bei Gentoo selber vorkompilierte Pakete nehmen)

Sagen wir mal so, was wäre denn der Vorteil wenn ich alles selbst kompiliere in der Praxis gesehen? (z.B. 10 frames mehr bei Quake3 *hrhr*)

Was ich gut finde ist, dass ich Gentoo also in Grub einbinden kann. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht sehr viel Festplattenspeicher mehr übrig habe und das sowieso zuerst zum Testen sein soll. Reichen 6GB aus?

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass was man hier im Forum liest und im Internet klingt schon interessant. Hoffentlich lohnt sich auch der Aufwand und es ist nicht zu kompliziert für mich^^

----------

## pablo_supertux

stagex ist die Basis, die du von Gentoo bekommst, um das System zu installieren.

Mit stage1 kriegst du nur das nötige, um das System zu bauen, du hast da die meisten Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. du musst aber System Tools selber bauen und nachher Linux (den Kernel) bauen.

Mit stage2 ist das System gebaut und jetzt musst du Systemtools installieren, dann musst du Kernel bauen.

Mit stage3 hast du ein gebautes System und Systemtools. Hier brauchst du nur den Kernel zu bauen und weitere Tools zu installieren.

Mehr Infos dazu findest du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap2

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Sagen wir mal so, was wäre denn der Vorteil wenn ich alles selbst kompiliere in der Praxis gesehen? (z.B. 10 frames mehr bei Quake3 *hrhr*)

 

Ob du nun ein Paket selber aus den Sourcen kompilierst oder ob du es als fertiges Paket installierst ist primär einmal wurscht. Dein System wird weder schneller (höchstens die 10 Frames mehr  :Laughing: ), freundlicher, einfacher oder sonstwas werden, nur weil du die Pakete selber kompiliert hast.

Und trotzdem hat das Gentoo System riesen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Distributionen.

Ich habe früher z.B. SuSE eingesetzt und war sehr zufrieden damit. Die DVD war immer in meinem Laptop drinn und wenn ich "mal schnell" was brauchte oder ausprobieren wollte, war eine Version davon bereits auf dem Medium und wartete nur darauf installiert zu werden. Gnome war unbekannt? Kein Problem; schnell mit Yast die Pakete installieren, als Standard GUI konfiguriert und einige Minuten später lachte mich der Gnome Desktop an. Ich wollte einige Programme vergleichen, kein Problem, schnell die DVD rein, yast starten.... (ab hier kennt man es ja  :Laughing: ).

Meiner Meinung nach ist SuSE ne feine Sache, wenn man Linux noch nicht so kennt und einfach mal die Möglichkeiten von Linux testen möchte. Weiterhin nimmt dir SuSE auch sehr viel ab beim erkennen und installieren deiner Hardware. Ein paar klicks hier, ein paar klicks da.... schon hatte mein Vater (ein absoluter Linux NOOB) seinen Drucker installiert (bis dato hatte ich selber noch nie einen NICHT Postscriptfähigen, NICHT Netzwerkfähigen Drucker installiert gehabt und mein Dad hat das einfach mal so mit einigen Klicks erledigt.)

Was mich dann mit der Zeit wirklich an SuSE zu stören begann war z.B. die "Unmöglichkeit" sein System zu upgraden. Klar liefert SuSE Patches für z.B. den Kernel. Aber wenn SuSE Version X.Y Kernel 2.6.10 drauf hat, dann wird der Kernel auf ewig auf diesem Release bleiben. Wenn du z.B. Kernel 2.6.12 einsetzen möchtest (weil in dieser Version dein Device ZZZ endlich unterstützt wird), musst du die nachfolgende SuSE Version kaufen. Genau so ist das mit z.B. KDE oder anderen - ich sag jetzt mal elementaren - Tools.

Weiterhin störte mich an SuSE, dass ich z.B. ein kleines Tool X installieren wollte und er mir zig Abhängigkeiten dazu mitinstallieren wollte, weil SuSE der Auffassung war, dass ich dies "wahrscheinlich" auch noch benötige.

Und zum Schluss fand ich es sehr mühsam, dass eine "normale" Installation immer eine Unmenge an Programmen installiert hat, welche ich dann nach und nach wieder deinstallieren musste.

Gentoo hat diese "negativen" Punkte alle nicht. Du bestimmst von Anfang an was auf deinem System installiert wird. Wenn du z.B. das selbe Tool X wie vorhin bei SuSE genannt, unter Gentoo installiert, dann werden dir nur die Pakete installiert, die das Tool X auch benötigt. Das regelst du z.B. mit den USE Flags.

Wenn du also z.B. Tool X eh nur immer in der Konsole bedienen willst, keine Audiounterstützung dafür brauchst und dir die Mögliche SSL Unterstützung des Tools schnuppe ist, dann kannst du mittels der USE Flags dies genau so steuern.

Oder ein anderes Beispiel:

Wenn du z.B. von Kernel 2.6.10 auf 2.6.12 umsteigen willst oder von KDE 3.0 auf KDE 3.4, dann kannst du das mittel emerge einfach machen. du musst weder warten bis eine neue "Gentoo Version" verfügbar ist, noch musst du alle andere Pakete neu installieren. du kannst z.B. auch nur KDE upgraden und dein ganzes restliches System auf dem alten Stand belassen (Nach dem Motto: Never tocuh a running System).

Es gibt z.B. Leute, die haben vor 2 Jahren Gentoo installiert und seither nur Upgrades durchgeführt. Deren System ist nach wie vor immer auf dem neusten Stand.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass dir z.B. bei einer KDE installation nicht einfach ALLES was irgendwie mit KDE zu tun hat installiert wird.  Ich habe z.B. ein recht schlankes KDE mit den nötigsten Tools installiert, das 10x shneller startet als z.B. unter SuSE. Dies einfach deswegen, weil nicht tausend Plugins etc. vorher geladen werde, welche ich vielleicht nie benötige. Und sobald die neuen KDE Pakete stable werden und man dann nicht mehr nur einfach das KDE-Games paket installieren muss sondern z.B. selektiv "KDE-Game-KMahajong"  auswählen kann, wird meine KDE Installation NOCH schlanker werden.

Und ganz wichtig ist auch der Support von Gentoo. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie so hilfsbereite und extrem kompetente Linux Kennner gesehen wie in diesem Forum.  Es ist unglaublich, was an Wissen in diesem Forum steckt.  Ich habe schon die Unmöglichsten Fragen hier gelesen, wo ich fast sicher war, dass der Frager keine Antwort erhalten würde, weil er zu einem recht speziellen Gebiet etwas gefragt hat. Und immer wurde ich mit kompetenten Antworten überrascht.

Und der Preis für all das?

Nun, Gentoo verlangt dir auch einiges ab. So musst du z.B. bereit sein dich mit LINUX richtig auseinander setzen zu wollen. Du musst bereit sein dir selber helfen zu wollen und bei Problemen auch mal die Ärmel hochzukrempeln. Weiterhin wirst du je nach Wissensstand viel lesen müssen. Bei Gentoo wird dir nicht einfach alles "out of the Box" unterstützt. Vielfach musst du dich mit deiner Hardware auseinander setzen und z.B. die korrekten Treiber selber im Kernel einbinden. Du musst z.B. selber entscheiden ob du den Treiber als Modul oder fest in den Kernel einkompilieren möchtest. Du musst vielleicht neue Tools kennenlernen um z.B.  Konfigurationsdateien von Hand anpassen zu können, etc...

Der Vorteil. dabei ist jedoch, dass du ein System erhälst, dass genau deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und dass du viel über Linux, deine Hardware und Computer im Allgemeinen lernen kannst.

Hoffe deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## c07

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Denn soweit ich weiß gibt es unter Gentoo keine GUI zum Installieren/Deinstallieren, Updaten und Konfigurieren wie YaST oder Synaptic.

 

Es gibt diverse grafische Frontends für Portage, also für das Paketmanagement. Hab aber noch keins getestet. Dass es kein Frontend zum Konfigurieren der Pakete gibt (was mangels definierter Schnittstellen immer eine Verstümmelung der Konfiguration bedeutet), ist IMHO der größte Vorteil an Gentoo. Wenn du das vermisst, bist du wahrscheinlich falsch bei Gentoo.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit rpm's oder ähnliche Pakete zu installieren, oder?

 

Grundsätzlich sind RPMs wie jede andere Art von Paketen immer systemabhängig. Ob du sie (mit entsprechenden Tools) trotzdem installieren kannst, hängt davon ab, ob sie nur ein Standardsystem voraussetzen, das dank FHS in jeder neueren Distribution gleich ist.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich Gentoo installieren möchte, mit KDE, bäuchte ich also ca. 6 Stunden bis das ganze kompiliert ist

 

Mit KDE braucht es sehr viel länger. Deshalb ist der zeitmäßige relative Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Stages vernachlässigbar, sobald du ein komplettes KDE willst.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Reichen 6GB aus?

 

Wenn du KDE, OpenOffice und Firefox haben willst, musst du dabei zumindest sparsam sein. Die großen Pakete brauchen beim Bauen temporär sehr viel Platz.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu den grafischen Frontends für Portage:

Taugen die was? Ich hätte nämlich gerne mal eine Oberfläche die mir z.B. alle Pakete anzeigt die auf meinem system installiert sind und welche Version installiert ist usw.

----------

## seeboo

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *Sn@ke wrote:*   Reichen 6GB aus? 
> 
> Wenn du KDE, OpenOffice und Firefox haben willst, musst du dabei zumindest sparsam sein. Die großen Pakete brauchen beim Bauen temporär sehr viel Platz.

 

Ich habe nen stage3 x86 mit X, KDE und fluxbox, openoffice, Firefox, etliche andere programme, und es sidn nichtmal 5gb genutzt...

Sollte also reichen, wenn du es aber als Haupt-System benutezn willst, würde ich dir ca. 10GB empfehlen.

zur not eben guggen ob /tmp total voll ist, oder dne distfiles order leeren  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu den grafischen Frontends für Portage:
> 
> Taugen die was? Ich hätte nämlich gerne mal eine Oberfläche die mir z.B. alle Pakete anzeigt die auf meinem system installiert sind und welche Version installiert ist usw.

 

keine Ahnung (ich benute keins und werde auch nie eins benutzen), teste mal und dann kannst du hier sagen, ob die was taugen oder nicht.

----------

## Sn@ke

 *c07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Sn@ke wrote:*   Also wenn ich Gentoo installieren möchte, mit KDE, bäuchte ich also ca. 6 Stunden bis das ganze kompiliert ist 
> 
> Mit KDE braucht es sehr viel länger. Deshalb ist der zeitmäßige relative Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Stages vernachlässigbar, sobald du ein komplettes KDE willst.
> ...

 

Vielleicht wäre es für mich gar nicht sp verkehrt es mit "stage3" zu versuchen.

Wo bekomme ich das ISO-Image dafür? (aber da kann man doch auch auswählen, welche Programme man installieren will und welche nicht, oder?)

----------

## c07

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich hätte nämlich gerne mal eine Oberfläche die mir z.B. alle Pakete anzeigt die auf meinem system installiert sind und welche Version installiert ist usw.

 

Das kannst du auch damit haben:

```
(cd /var/db/pkg && ls -d */*)
```

 oder

```
equery list
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wäre es für mich gar nicht sp verkehrt es mit "stage3" zu versuchen.
> 
> 

 

ja, stage3 ist eine gute Wahl.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo bekomme ich das ISO-Image dafür? (aber da kann man doch auch auswählen, welche Programme man installieren will und welche nicht, oder?)

 

RTFM! Steht im Link, den ich vorhin gepostet hab. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap4

wenn du gentoo haben willst, dann musst du dich an etwas gewöhnen: Dokumentation lesen.

----------

## Sn@ke

alles klar chef, hab sie sogar auf deutsch gefunden  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Diese Anleitung ist schon ein wenig zu alt, die ANleitung auf Englsich ist besser. Oder die hier auf deutsch

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu den grafischen Frontends für Portage:
> 
> Taugen die was? Ich hätte nämlich gerne mal eine Oberfläche die mir z.B. alle Pakete anzeigt die auf meinem system installiert sind und welche Version installiert ist usw.

 

Porthole

http://porthole.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Sn@ke

wie isn dat eigentlich wenn ich gentoo auf stage3 basis installiere.

dann hab ich doch nur ein basis-system mit konsole. 

sind dann schon systemtools dabei und wie lange brauch ich dann um einen x-server und kde zu installieren/kompilieren?

oder benutzt man dann vorkompilierte pakete? (ich möchte nicht kde komplett installieren...)

----------

## flammenflitzer

kde-minimal.

Ansonsten mal die deutschen Howtos lesen. Hier im Forum sind auch Leute mit echten Problemen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> wie isn dat eigentlich wenn ich gentoo auf stage3 basis installiere.
> 
> dann hab ich doch nur ein basis-system mit konsole. 
> 
> sind dann schon systemtools dabei und wie lange brauch ich dann um einen x-server und kde zu installieren/kompilieren?
> ...

 

mein zweites RTFM

Xorg Howto

KDE Howto

stage3 ist nur Basissystem mit Systemtools. Den Rest musst du selbe rinstallieren.

edit: ja, KDE dauert schon ein Paar Stunden (Rechnerabhängig).

----------

## ZX-81

Hallo Sn@ke,

bis vor 2 Jahren habe ich auch noch SuSE verwendet. Als ich dann, um die neuste Version von gnu-cash auszuprobieren mir eigens die neuste SuSE-Version installiert hatte und dann feststellen musste, dass das Programm wieder nur in der alten Version enthalten war, habe ich mich nach was anderem umgesehen. Von Debian testing und unstable hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt jeder abgeraten (massive Umstellung im ABI)  und stable hat sich schon damals (Woddy war gerade released) als Software-Museum  :Wink:  dargestellt. Dann habe ich mir halt dieses Gentoo-Dingens angesehen, obwohl mich die Compiliererei etwas abgeschreckt hat. Es war erstmal schon etwas mühsam mit z.B. der Kernelcompiliererei von der man bei SuSE ja ferngehalten wird, aber anschliessend hatte ich dann ein System mit der von mir gewünschten Programmversion.   

Seitdem habe ich SuSE nicht mehr gebootet. Lustig finde ich, dass bei allen Rechner von damals (zwei Desktops und ein Notebook) gentoo vom SuSE Grub-Bootloader mit SuSE Splashscreen gestartet wird. Es war einfach noch nicht notwendig die Kisten neu zu installieren (Bei SuSE gab es inzwischen 5 neue Versionen). Der langsamste Recher davon ist übrigens ein P3 600. 

Ich habe inzwischen immer wieder mal andere Distries ausprobiert (z.B. Debian, Ubuntu) , z.T. weil ich immer noch gerne auf die stundenlangen Compiliersessions verzichten würde, aber überzeugen konnte mich noch nichts. Bei einer Freundin, werde ich jetzt aber wohl ein SuSE installieren, die geht über (analog) Modem ins Internet und ohne DSL ein gentoo einrichten, hat mich schon an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben. 

ZX

----------

## l3u

Zur portage-GUI: so weit ich weiß, kommt das KDE-Programm kpackage auch mit portage klar. Aber ich könnte mich nicht dran erinnern, jemals das Bedürfnis gehabt zu haben, eine GUI für portage zu benutzen.

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern aber nur Beipflichten: Gentoo ist für mich die mit Abstand beste Linux-Distribution. Natürlich mit dem teils bitteren Beigeschmack, daß man alles (fast) erst kompilieren muß. Das ist teils eine nervenaufreibende Geschichte, wenn man keinen besonders schnellen Computer hat. Aber trotzdem überwiegen die Vorteile gewaltig. Ich hab von zig verschiedene Linux-Distributionen ausprobiert, aber keine hat mich so überzeugt wie Gentoo.

Pflicht ist abe auf jeden Fall eine schnelle Internetanbindung. Mindestens DSL. Sonst kann man's wirklich vergessen.

----------

## Sn@ke

ich überleg echt im moment es doch mit stage1 zu probieren, da ich bald ferien habe.

hier sind bestimmt schon einige die erfahrung mit gentoo haben, die können mir doch bestimmt sagen, wie lange man braucht um  mit nem P4 2,6Ghz und 1 GB RAM ein gentoo-system inkl. x-server zu kompilieren.

im "fucking" manual steht ja, dass man große pakete wie z.b. kde und open office schon vorkompiliert findet und benutzen kann  :Wink: 

das dürfte dann ja was schneller gehen.

@zx-81

meinste das so? [img:7e38957015]http://www.cargal.org/images/gallery/albums/albun09/bootsplash_console.sized.png[/img:7e38957015]

----------

## oscarwild

meine Empfehlung: investiere lieber die Zeit, um z.B. KDE compilieren lassen (das geht über Nacht ganz von selbst), und spar Dir dafür den Aufwand einer Stage-1 Installation. Die bringt Dir gegenüber einer Stage-3 eigentlich keinen Vorteil, und artet am Ende auch noch in Arbeit aus  :Wink: 

Generell würde ich später auf vorcompilierte Pakete möglichst verzichten (und schon gar keine RPMs!) - auch wenn die Möglichkeit dazu besteht. DAS Aushängeschild von Gentoo ist Portage mit seinen Use-Flags, die das System so flexibel und Langzeitstabil (naja, zumidest stabiler *g*) machen. Vorcompilierte Pakete machen Dir diese Vorteile zunichte!

Noch ein Wort zu grafischen Installationstools: Alles gut und recht, aber ich würde die erst dann einsetzen, wenn Du auch in der Lage bist, die Installation auch sicher "von Hand" durchzuführen. Auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick widersinnnig klingen mag, aber es kann später - wenn mal alles klar ist - etwas Zeit sparen. Und: keine Angst vor der Konsole, Du wirst sie lieben lernen! Und die Handbücher sind wirklich exzellent!

Einen guten Start mit Gentoo wünscht

OscarWild

----------

## c07

Stage1 ist völlig sinnlos, wenn du danach vorcompilierte Pakete verwenden willst. Die sind natürlich ganz schnell installiert, aber du kriegst normalerweise keine vorcompilierten Updates dazu (abgesehn von den *-bin-Paketen). Ansonsten hängt der Zeitbedarf sehr stark von deiner Konfiguration ab (insbesondere auch den CFLAGS) und natürlich davon, was du alles willst. Für einzelne (größere) Pakete kannst du ihn über gentoo-stats.org abschätzen (falls es nicht grad down ist), sobald du deine GU kennst oder auch abschätzt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

[quote="Sn@ke"]

im "fucking" manual steht ja, dass man große pakete wie z.b. kde und open office schon vorkompiliert findet und benutzen kann  :Wink: 

das dürfte dann ja was schneller gehen.

 Habe ich auch schon versucht Dir beizubringen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich überleg echt im moment es doch mit stage1 zu probieren, da ich bald ferien habe.
> 
> hier sind bestimmt schon einige die erfahrung mit gentoo haben, die können mir doch bestimmt sagen, wie lange man braucht um  mit nem P4 2,6Ghz und 1 GB RAM ein gentoo-system inkl. x-server zu kompilieren.
> 
> 

 

von stage1 aus dürfte so einen ganzen Tag mehr dauern, weil nicht immer alles perfekt läuft, und machmal dauert es eben mehr. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du stage1 installieren willst, du du nachher vorkompilierte Packete haben willst, das macht keinen Sinn, als wolltest du ein auto kaufen, um mit ihn fahrrad fahren zu können

----------

## ZX-81

Im Verhältnis zu einem Gesamtsystem mit z.B. KDE ist der Zeitunterschied, den das Aufsetzen eines Stage 1 zu einem Stage 3 kostet vernachlässigbar, Die beiden zeitaufwendigsten Teile (glibc und gcc) werden wenn Du Dein System regelmässig updatest sowieso öfter mal neu erzeugt. Der einzige lästige Unterschied ist, dass es dann nochmal nach ca. 2 Stunden einen Break gibt, wenn Stage 1 fertig ist und Du das Aufsetzen des Restsystems startest. Ansonsten sollte so ein Install auf Deinem System in einer Nacht durchlaufen (Der Grossteil meiner Rechner ist wesentlich langsamer). Ein taugliches binäres KDE-Paket kenne ich nicht und das open-office bin paket gibt es nur in Englisch. 

Aber so schwerwiegend ist die Entscheidung für gentoo ja auch gar nicht. Du brauchst nur etwas freien Platz auf Deiner Festplatte (ich würde 6 GB für die Root Partition empfehlen), dann bereitest Du das System vor, startest am Abend den Install und hast (mit etwas Glück) am nächsten Morgen ein laufendes System.  

ZX

----------

## c07

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Der einzige lästige Unterschied ist, dass es dann nochmal nach ca. 2 Stunden einen Break gibt, wenn Stage 1 fertig ist und Du das Aufsetzen des Restsystems startest.

 

Der sollte sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man einfach ein " && emerge system" an den Aufruf des Bootstraps anhängt.

----------

## Sn@ke

öhm jo, sorry wenn ich davon nicht so die ahnung hab wie ihr^^

also ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt bei mir es mit ner stage1-installation zu versuchen...

als gentoo-neuling ist es mit sicherheit einfacher es mit stage3 zu probieren, aber wenn ich hier im forum und im manuel ein bischen rumstöber, dann seh ich, dass ein stage1 system einige vorteile zu haben scheint. ob die es wert sind einen ganzen tag vorm pc zu sitzen kann ich schlecht beurteilen.

aber wenn dann das system steht, dann ist es ja umso mehr deprimierend, wenn man dann noch einen ganzen tag braucht um die nötigsten sachen wie z.b. kde&open office zu kompilieren. (deswegen spiele ich mit dem gedanken vorkompilierte pakete zu benutzen)

und mal abgesehen von dem zeitaufwand ist es bestimmt auch um einiges kompliziertet, oder nicht?

----------

## steveb

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> von stage1 aus dürfte so einen ganzen Tag mehr dauern, weil nicht immer alles perfekt läuft, und machmal dauert es eben mehr. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du stage1 installieren willst, du du nachher vorkompilierte Packete haben willst, das macht keinen Sinn, als wolltest du ein auto kaufen, um mit ihn fahrrad fahren zu können

 LOL! Ich bin seit Samstag daran (mit einigen Unterbrüchen) etwa 800 Packete neu zu übersetzen (ja, ja... ich weiss, ich weiss. Ich bin krank! Aber ich mache das des öffteren und jedes Packet, dass ich nicht übersetzen kann oder Probleme hat, wird von mir in bugs.gentoo.org aufgenommen. Meistens haben Andere schon eine Lösung bereit und ich muss nur die Patches aus dem bugzilla ziegen) und bin schon über 50% fertig mit dem Ganzen. Alles nochmals zu übersetzen kann verdammt lange dauern.

Wenn ich ein neues Desktop System aufsetze, dann mache ich so oder so von Stage 3 die Installation aus und schaue dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein lauffähiges System habe. Danach bootstrappe ich das System meistens nochmals und mache alles was in system ist nochmals neu. Aber von stage 1 mache ich nur wenn ich absolut viel viel Zeit habe. Meistens lohnt es sich nicht von stage 1 anzufangen. Stage 3 und dann ccache und distcc schnell installieren und dennoch so weitermachen als wäre stage 1 drauf ist eher die bessere Variante.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ...und mal abgesehen von dem zeitaufwand ist es bestimmt auch um einiges kompliziertet, oder nicht?

 Komplizierter ist es nicht. Ob Du nun binäre Packete nimmst oder Quellen übersetzt ist "gestochen wie gehauen".

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Ragin

Die einzigsten Vorteile, die dir stage1 gegenüber 3 etwas bringen können wären:

1) du kannst es gleich (fast) so einstellen, wie du es brauchst (manche Dinge gehen erst ab stage2, bzw. nach dem Bootstrapping) und lernst wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Fehler kennen, die du untersuchen musst -> du lernst was dabei

2) wenn du Gentoo (warum auch immer) nur installieren wolltest um zu sehen wie die Performance ist musst du die Pakete nicht später nochmal übersetzen, sondern hast halt wirklich alles sofort korrekt. Aber ich denke mal, dass der Zeitvorteil nicht wirklich messbar ist.

Genau genommen reorganisiert sich Gentoo permanent neu. (Fast) Jedes Paket wird irgendwann mal geupdatet und dann haben sich irgendwelche alten Einstellungen eh erledigt.

Binärpakete würde ich nicht nutzen. Wenn du schon Gentoo aufsetzen willst, dann mach es richtig. Ansonsten bist du wieder fast da, wo du im Moment mit SuSE bist. Und des Nachts wird es dich ja nicht stören, ob der PC kompiliert und du ihn nicht für etwas anderes nutzen kannst (außer du nimmst stage3 + fluxbox, dann hast du ein Gentoo in ca. 2 Stunden mit grafischer Oberfläche).

Grafische Portagetools gibt es wirklich genügend und auch genügend Leute, die permanent nen neues entwickeln wollen, aber im Endeffekt habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese nur dann etwas nutzen, wenn man übersichtlich nach einem Paket schauen will. Aber das kann man alternativ auch über http://www.gentoo.org oder wenn man in etwa weiss was man will über emerge bzw. die schnellere Alternative esearch.

Speichertechnisch solltest du auch hinkommen. Wenn der Speicher mal knapp wird (kannst ja nach 5-6 Stunden kompilieren mal schauen, was er gerade macht und dann Pakete, die er definitiv schon gemacht hat aus /usr/portage/distfiles/ entfernen.

Wenn du fertig bist mit deinem System (oder unterbrichst) solltest du auch /var/tmp/portage/* löschen, damit du evtl. abgebrochene Kompilierungen entfernst (sonst liegen die kompletten Sourcen und bereits kompilierte Pakete da "tot" rum).

Sollte dir das ganze zu aufwendig sein nutze (wie bereits erwähnt) vidalinux. Dort kannst du dich scheinbar fröhlich durch die Installation klicken und alles ohne Kenntnisse "zusammenklatschen".

----------

## c07

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Genau genommen reorganisiert sich Gentoo permanent neu.

 

Das stimmt nicht. Das ist nur eine Angewohnheit relativ vieler Benutzer. Du kannst ein Gentoo-System nach der Installation völlig unverändert lassen oder ausschließlich sicherheitsrelevante Updates einspielen. Niemand zwingt dich, ständig ein "emerge -uD world" zu machen. Ich würd es auch niemandem empfehlen.

----------

## Sn@ke

das forum hier, bzw. die user finde ich wirklich klasse. (hat jetzt nichts mit schleimerei zu tun, sondern ist einfach so. gibt genug andre foren, wo die user einen auf einfache fragen entweder gar keine antwort geben oder einen dumm anmachen nach dem motto: was suchst du hier? das is ein forum für profis...)

also, aufgrund dessen was ich mittlerweile gelesen habe, werde ich wohl am wochenende gentoo auf stage3-basis installieren.

was spricht gegen binärpakete? da kann man doch auch nur das nötigste installieren, oder nicht?

btw: eine schlanke kde-alternative wäre vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. ich kann ja mal unter suse ein paar testen und gucken welcher wm mir gefällt. welche wären denn nennenswert?^^

und das mit der konsole wird sich nach einiger zeit zum eingewöhnen bestimmt normalisieren  :Wink: 

welche befehle man dann nachher benötigt, kann ich wenn es so weit ist dann ja immer noch fragen.

so far...

Sn@ke

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> das forum hier, bzw. die user finde ich wirklich klasse. (hat jetzt nichts mit schleimerei zu tun, sondern ist einfach so. gibt genug andre foren, wo die user einen auf einfache fragen entweder gar keine antwort geben oder einen dumm anmachen nach dem motto: was suchst du hier? das is ein forum für profis...)

 Wir sind ein ganz ganz friedliches Grüppchen von Leuten hier. Leider gelten wir zu unrecht als irgendwelche komischen Geeks die wie die wahnsinnigen nach irgendwelchen esoterischen CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS und und und jagen und alles bis ins letzte Detail optimieren.

In den Jahren wo ich hier im Forum bin, habe ich sehr sehr selten gesehen, dass wir jemanden zur "Sau" gemacht haben.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also, aufgrund dessen was ich mittlerweile gelesen habe, werde ich wohl am wochenende gentoo auf stage3-basis installieren.
> 
> 

 

das ist ein gute Entscheidung.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was spricht gegen binärpakete? da kann man doch auch nur das nötigste installieren, oder nicht?
> 
> 

 

Eigentlich nichts, aber das ist irgendwie ein bisschen widersprüchlich. Schau, wir kompilieren unsere Packete, nicht weil wie bessonder leet sind oder weil wie viel zu viel zeit übrig haben. Sondern weil wir nicht einverstanden sind, dass irgendjemand anders für uns entscheiden, was in den Packeten drin stehen, welche Features sie unterstützen oder nicht, usw. Dadruch, dass wir solche Sachen vor dem Kompilervorgang wählen können, können wir die Wahl treffen, was läuft und was nicht.

Bei andere Distris, die nur Binärpakete liefern wie SuSE oder Debian, muss man mit den Entwickerln einverstanden sein, was sie wollen und nicht was du willst, weil vorkompilierte Programme schon Features haben, die du vielleicht nicht haben willst, usw, du hast aber keine Chance es zu ändern. So, siehst du den Widerspruch unserer Ideologie? Das heißt aber nicht, dass du auch alles kompilieren musst, das gehört auch zu der Macht der Entscheidung, wenn du es willst, kannst du es auch tun. Das ist deine Entscheidung.

----------

## steveb

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Bei andere Distris, die nur Binärpakete liefern wie SuSE oder Debian, muss man mit den Entwickerln einverstanden sein, was sie wollen und nicht was du willst, weil vorkompilierte Programme schon Features haben, die du vielleicht nicht haben willst, usw, du hast aber keine Chance es zu ändern. So, siehst du den Widerspruch unserer Ideologie? Das heißt aber nicht, dass du auch alles kompilieren musst, das gehört auch zu der Macht der Entscheidung, wenn du es willst, kannst du es auch tun. Das ist deine Entscheidung.

 Du kannst immer noch ein SRPM benützen Deine Konfiguration selbst ändern. Debian ist da nicht anders.

Bei Gentoo kannst Du auch Binärpakette intallieren und läufst nicht Gefahr falsche USE Flags in's System zu ziehen. Wenn Du z.B. mit emerge -k die Binärpakete installierst und dann mal mit emerge --newuse nachschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass Gentoo das schön sauber schnallt mit den USE Flags.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Ragin

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Das stimmt nicht. Das ist nur eine Angewohnheit relativ vieler Benutzer. Du kannst ein Gentoo-System nach der Installation völlig unverändert lassen oder ausschließlich sicherheitsrelevante Updates einspielen. Niemand zwingt dich, ständig ein "emerge -uD world" zu machen. Ich würd es auch niemandem empfehlen.

 

Es stimmt schon. Denn selbst wenn du es einmal aller halbe Jahre machen würdest wäre dies der Fall.

Sicher muss man auch nie wieder etwas updaten, wenn man das nicht will, aber für einen Desktop ist es komplett unbedenklich. Den update ich zum Beispiel auch einmal die Woche (ausser das Notebook, das muss dann immer ein paar Tage durchkämpfen  :Smile: ). Auf meinen Servern update ich dann wiederrum nur nach Bedarf und selbst das recht unregelmäßig (außer es passiert etwas grausiges, was ein Update (zumindest bestimmter Pakete) erfordert. Ich denke auch mal, dass die Mehrheit das ebenso macht.

Und gerade diese Aktualität ist ja ein Pluspunkt für Gentoo. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Distris, die so flink im Einspielen neuer Versionen sind.

----------

## c07

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Denn selbst wenn du es einmal aller halbe Jahre machen würdest wäre dies der Fall.

 

Ich mach nie ein "emerge -uD world". Ich schau mir zwar öfter die Ausgabe von "emerge -pvtuD world" an, erneuer aber tatsächlich nur einen Teil davon. Insbesondere halt ich mein Gnome nicht aktuell, von dem ich nur selten mal was hernimm, und sonst öfter neu bauen als starten würd.

Neue Revisionen rentieren sich selten zu bauen, wenn man nicht tatsächlich von dem Bug betroffen ist, der damit gefixt wird. Neue Programmversionen lohnen sich auch nicht immer. Wo ich mit dem aktuellen Stand zufrieden bin, lass ich schon mal einige Versionen aus, um negative Überraschungen zu vermeiden.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   Denn selbst wenn du es einmal aller halbe Jahre machen würdest wäre dies der Fall. 
> 
> Ich mach nie ein "emerge -uD world". Ich schau mir zwar öfter die Ausgabe von "emerge -pvtuD world" an, erneuer aber tatsächlich nur einen Teil davon. Insbesondere halt ich mein Gnome nicht aktuell, von dem ich nur selten mal was hernimm, und sonst öfter neu bauen als starten würd.
> 
> Neue Revisionen rentieren sich selten zu bauen, wenn man nicht tatsächlich von dem Bug betroffen ist, der damit gefixt wird. Neue Programmversionen lohnen sich auch nicht immer. Wo ich mit dem aktuellen Stand zufrieden bin, lass ich schon mal einige Versionen aus, um negative Überraschungen zu vermeiden.

 

ich hab früher so gemacht, Monate lang dieselben Versionen. Heute mache ich emerge world praktisch täglich (schon seit ein Monaten) und kann mich nicht beklagen, dass bei mir Bugs unterlaufen sind, ich hab eigentlich nie Probleme mit Updates abgesehen von mysql-4.23, das war ja ein böser Bug...

----------

## Sn@ke

bevor ich anfangen kann:

kann ich mit ner gentoo-live-cd partitionieren?

ich hab im moment nichts mehr frei. hab zwei paritionen für windows, und eine für suse sowie eine swap-parition.

jetzt müsste ich von der zweiten ntfs-partition ca. 10gb für gentoo freimachen, wie mache ich das (ohne, dabei die daten zu verlieren).

ist doch mit sicherheit ne angelegenheit mit fdisk oder?

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> bevor ich anfangen kann:
> 
> kann ich mit ner gentoo-live-cd partitionieren?
> 
> ich hab im moment nichts mehr frei. hab zwei paritionen für windows, und eine für suse sowie eine swap-parition.
> ...

 Leider nein. Du kannst mit fdisk die Partition nicht kleiner machen ohne Daten zu verlieren. Entweder nimmst Du was wie Partition Magic und machst die Partition Windows kleiner oder Du nimmst was für Linux (z.B http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/) und machst es aus dem SuSE heraus.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Sn@ke

gut dass du's sagst  :Wink: 

ich schau mich dann mal anch nem partitionsprogramm für windows um. (partition magic muss man bezahlen^^)

ps:

ist jetzt offtopic aber ich würd mal gerne wissen, ob es den "gentoo-penguin" --> den hier <-- auch in größeren auflösungen gibt.

----------

## steveb

ich habe nichts anstädiges gefunden. aber in svg habe ich einige tuxe gefunden:

http://www.pinkjuice.com/nx/pics/tux.svg

http://www.home.unix-ag.org/simon/penguin/

http://www.inkscape.org/doc/examples/tux.svg

http://www.marcreichelt.de/spezial/tuxgrafiken/

http://www.openclipart.org/cgi-bin/navigate/logos/linux

http://www.linux.org/info/logos.html

----------

## steveb

okay... scheint so als käme er von hier: http://kernelbook.sourceforge.net/

und jetzt weiss ich auch wo ich ihn schonmal gesehen habe! bei WOLK!!

http://wolk.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Sn@ke

danke für den vorletzen link, der isset  :Wink: 

nochma zum partitionieren zurück:

kann man überhaupt mit QtParted unter linux eine windows-ntfs-partition verkleinern, ohne, dass man daten verliert?

denn ntfs und linux mögen sich ja nicht wirklich sehr gut...^^

----------

## pir187

@Sn@ke:

ganz kurz meine gentoo-laufbahn: ich habe wie viele vor mir mit suse meine ersten linux-erfahrungen gesammelt. die gui-assistenten finde ich echt klasse! da kann man nicht meckern. alle wichtigen sachen (vor allem die drucker - mein problem bisher mit gentoo) sind fix eingerichtet. nach einiger zeit nerven aber dann die abweichungen zu systemem und problemen, zu denen man mal ein howto liest. meiner meinung nach sind da zuviele dinge krumm gebogen, um den user, der kein profi oder sehr-lernwilliger ist, zufrieden zu stellen.

also habe ich vor mehr als einem jahr gentoo 1.4 als stage3 installiert. auf meinem alten p2-400 war das kein so prickelndes erlebnis. denn der kde hat schon mal locker 36h durchkompiliert. allerdings ohne probs, danach lief der kde 1a. daß die rechenleistung dann irgendwie doch nicht ausreicht, brache ich nicht zu erwähnen  :Wink:  ...

an meinen großen rechner (xp 2000+, geforce4 ti4800se, 1gb ram, bla bla bla) habe ich mich nicht rangetraut, da ich bisher dort nur windows 2000 genutzt habe (wegen flash, 3dsmax usw.). vor ca. einem halben jahr habe ich mich dann doch entschlossen, eine gentoo-installation auf dem großen zu versuchen. und ich habe es bisher nicht bereut!

das kompilieren (ich habe jetzt von stage1 angefangen) ging natürlich schneller von der hand (bzw. cpu) und das sys läuft 1a!

da ich nicht so wert auf alle vorteile von linux lege (z.b. pe modul nur die dinge, die ich wirklich im moment nutze, im speicher haben u.s.v.m.), habe ich quasi alles fest im kernel einkompiliert. jedes gentoo-dev-sources - update mache ich mit und ein beinahe tägliches emerge -uD world gehört auch dazu. egal ob es was bringt, aber ich finde, daß der rechner lieber kompilieren soll anstatt nur sinnlos rum zu idlen!

die erste installation auf dem 400er war wirklich eine lehrstunde, zumal ich probs mit grub hatte. aber als windows-dau macht man sich keine gedanken über namenskonventionen für laufwerke, da man ja eh alles vorgesetzt bekommt... inzwischen denke ich aber über eine binärdistri für ihn nach, denn die updates dauern bei 400mhz echt unangenehm lange  :Sad:  .

ich finde jedoch, gentoo linux hat mir auch geholfen, strukturierter zu denken und an ein problem ranzugehen. ich überlege eben erst, was ich genau erreichen will und dann suche ich nach dem weg dorthin. das kann man dann auch im "real life" anwenden  :Smile:  im studium geht es ja meist auch nicht anders. und im jobleben wird sich das dann hoffentlich bald so fortsetzen. "hartz 4, ich komme!"

jedenfalls will ich dir sagen, daß eine stage1-installation nicht so sehr die hürde im vergleich zu stage3 ist, zumal es nicht für jede architektur eine komplette stage3 gibt. eigentlich mußt du auch bei stage3 einige schritte zum erfolg gehen, da macht stage1 den kohl echt nicht fett!

also nur mut zu stage1, ich bin da meist auch etwas konservativ, aber ich habe den schritt nicht bereut!

viele grüße, pir187 aka kay

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> danke für den vorletzen link, der isset 
> 
> nochma zum partitionieren zurück:
> 
> kann man überhaupt mit QtParted unter linux eine windows-ntfs-partition verkleinern, ohne, dass man daten verliert?
> ...

 QtParted forum: Is NTFS resizing safe

----------

## Sn@ke

alles klar.

ich überleg noch ob ich stage1 oder stage3 nehmen soll.

wird wahrscheinlich spontan entschieden.

aber ne andre frage:

kann ich bei der installation eigentlich schon das online-handbuch lesen? das wär ne große hilfe beim installieren! alles ausdrucken würd ich nur mit nem laserdrucker, aber den hab ich leider nicht...^^

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> alles klar.
> 
> ich überleg noch ob ich stage1 oder stage3 nehmen soll.
> 
> wird wahrscheinlich spontan entschieden.
> ...

 lynx ist Dein Freund  :Smile: 

Ich würde empfehlen ein stage3 zu nehmen auch wenn Du alles von Anfang an machst (also eigendlich ein Stage1 durchführst). Der Grund ist, dass bei Stage3 mehr Anwendungen da sind, welche Dir das Leben einfacher machen. Ich nehme immer Stage3, dann schnell distcc und ccache holen und dann aktivieren und dann so weiter machen als wäre es ein Stage1 gewesen. Hätte ich von Anfang ein Stage1 genommen, müsste ich verdammt viel runter holen um nur schon distcc und ccache zu aktivieren.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## ZX-81

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> kann ich bei der installation eigentlich schon das online-handbuch lesen? das wär ne große hilfe beim installieren! alles ausdrucken würd ich nur mit nem laserdrucker, aber den hab ich leider nicht...^^

 

Habe beim letztenmal die Installation aus einem laufenden Debian Sarge unter KDE heraus durchgeführt. Ohne zu Rebooten habe ich auch X und KDE eingerichtet (in chroot). Konnte nach dem Reboot direkt mit KDE starten. Wenn was schiefgeht kannst Du wieder mit chroot an die richtige Stelle gehen. Geht vielleicht mit Suse auch. Der Kernel sollte halt ähnlich sein.

----------

## Sn@ke

ich hab vorhin nochmal nachgeschaut.

ich könnte nur 10gb für die gentoo-parition hergeben. das wäre bestimmt zu wenig, alleine schon zum kompilieren des basissystems denk ich mal. (und wenn man dann noch x-server, wm, etc. installiert, wirds mit sicherheit eng)

ich hab mal nachgeschaut und überleg grade, ob ich mir diese festplatte kaufen soll und dann ein raid-system bauen soll.

so wie's aussieht sind bei mir schon beide ide-kanäle belegt (wobei sich DVD-Laufwerk und die Festplatte einen teilen und das CD-Laufwerk den andren benutzt). aber ich glaube ein stromkabel flog da noch lose rum im rechner und ich könnte das so machen, dass sich CD-Laufwerk und zweite Festplatte den andren IDE-Kanal teilen.

jedoch habe ich noch nie ein raid-system installiert/konfiguriert, sondern nur darüber gelesen. was brauche ich eigentlich noch alles dafür?^^

oder sollte ich besser noch mehr speicher von ner andren parition für gentoo nehmen?

----------

## oscarwild

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier - warum wollen auf einmal nur alle ein Raid-System bauen? Die wenigsten haben davon einen wirklichen Nutzen (ausser dem meiner-is-raider-als-deiner Faktor natürlich *g*), und riskieren dann per Software-Raid, womöglich noch auf Level 0, eine richtige Bauchlandung.

Ich würde erst mal kleine Brötchen backen. Ein System mit zwei Platten zu 160 GB, auf denen die Verzeichnisse geschickt verteilt sind, ist eigentlich sexy genug  :Wink: 

Übrigens, mit 10 GB kommst Du normalerweise ohne weiteres zurecht. Später kannst Du ausserdem ohne weiteres auf eine größere Platte umziehen - ich mache das etwa alle 1 1/2 Jahre, und verkaufe die alten für teuer Geld auf eBay *g*

----------

## Sn@ke

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ein System mit zwei Platten zu 160 GB, auf denen die Verzeichnisse geschickt verteilt sind, ist eigentlich sexy genug 

 

ich dachte ein raid-verbund ist die einzigste möglichkeit zwei festplatten auf einem system zu benutzen  :Embarassed: 

mein einzigster gedanke war ja eigentlich nur eventuell eine zweite festplatte zu kaufen und in meinem system einzubinden, weil ich 10gb schon als sehr knapp bemessen finde. (wenn man z.b. mal open-office kompilieren will, sind doch schon die temp-dateien größer oder nicht?)

aber wenn 10gb ausreichen würden, hätte ich geld und aufwand gespart, wär mir natürlich lieber  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich dachte ein raid-verbund ist die einzigste möglichkeit zwei festplatten auf einem system zu benutzen

 

Zum Glück nicht  :Smile:  Im Gegenteil, Linux kennt keine Laufwerksbuchstaben wie Windows. Jedes Verzeichnis kann im Grunde auf einen anderen Datenträger gelegt werden - auch umziehen ist damit überhaupt kein Problem.

Und dann gibts auch noch den Logical Volume Manager, such einfach mal unter dem Stichwort LVM!

----------

## Carlo

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich dachte ein raid-verbund ist die einzigste möglichkeit zwei festplatten auf einem system zu benutzen

 

Grundlagen und Empfehlenswertes.

----------

## ZX-81

10 GB reichen für die Gentoo-Root-Partition leicht aus (Unter 6 GB würde ich nicht empfehlen).

Die zweite Platte würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber zur Datensicherung  kaufen. Partitionen resizen ohne Datensicherung wäre mir zu gefährilch.

Du solltest auch noch eine Boot und eine Swap Partition einplanen (Bei swap kannst Du natürlich die Suse-Swap-Partition verwenden (Bei Suspend to Disk könnte das allerdings Ärger geben), wenn Suse auch eine aussreichend grosse Boot-Partition angelegt hat, dann auch diese) .

ZX

----------

## Sn@ke

die bootparition brauch ich für grub oder?

ich hab ja schon grub von suse. (und ne swap-partition auch)

wenn 10gb reichen dann is gut  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> die bootparition brauch ich für grub oder?
> 
> ich hab ja schon grub von suse. (und ne swap-partition auch)
> 
> wenn 10gb reichen dann is gut 

 

also die boot partition kannst du reziklieren und von suse nehmen.

swap natürlich auch. bitte beachte aber, dass wenn du auf swap dein hibernation file swappen solltest, das natürlich dann von gentoo überschrieben wird.

also brauchst du nur root. 10gb ist nicht wahnsinnig viel aber wenig ist es sicher nicht!

gruss

steve

----------

## c07

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> die bootparition brauch ich für grub oder?
> 
> ich hab ja schon grub von suse. (und ne swap-partition auch)

 

Eine Bootpartition brauchst du normalerweise gar nicht. Wenn du schon Grub installiert hast, würd ich es auch für Gentoo hernehmen, ohne groß was dran zu ändern. Zumindest, solang es mehr oder weniger ein Test ist.

Swappartition braucht man auch nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Swap eher selten benutzt wird, kann eine Swapdatei sinnvoller sein (aber wenn schon eine sonst ungenutzte Partition da ist, sollte man sie natürlich verwenden).

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> wenn 10gb reichen dann is gut 

 

Der Platzbedarf hängt nicht unwesentlich vom Dateisystem ab. Reiser ist wesentlich sparsamer als andere (außer man mountet Reiser notail oder verwendet anderswo kleinere Blöcke als normal). 10 GB sollten aber für ein Basissystem in jedem Fall reichen, auch wenn ein paar größere Brocken dabei sind.

----------

## Sn@ke

so nochmal zurück zum partitionieren^^ 

ich hab jetzt versucht QtParted unter SuSE zu kompilieren. 

nachdem ich erstmal drei oder vier andre Sachen kompilieren musste (sch... abhängigkeiten!), kommt bei mir wenn ich "./configure" eingebe folgende fehlermeldung:

```
checking for char *... yes

checking size of char *... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (char *), 77

See `config.log' for more details.
```

jetzt komm ich erstmal nicht weiter...

----------

## pablo_supertux

wo willst du das Programm installieren? Zeig mal die config.log, da steht wie den Test Quellcode aussieht. Eventuell musst du gcc updaten.

----------

## Sn@ke

Ich häng später nochmal die config.lg an  :Wink: 

Ich möchte das Programm unter SuSE 9.1 installieren^^

btw: was ist gcc?Last edited by Sn@ke on Tue Mar 22, 2005 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Genau sowas habe ich gefürchtet, ich brauche nicht die gesamte config.log. Aber ich kann dort nichts finden... welche gcc Version benutzt du?

Poste mal die Umgebung in config.lg vom "checking for char", weil ich es dort nicht finde (benutze Such Funktion deines Texteditors)

edit: lösche den gnazen Text und stell lieber die config.lg ins Netz und poste nur mal den Link.

----------

## ZX-81

Hehe, das Configmonster ist zuviel für meinen Firefox-Renderer  :Laughing: 

Ist QParted nicht als installierbares Paket bei Suse dabei? Ansonsten könnte es bei Knoppix dabei sein. Compilieren kannst Du noch genug wenn (und bis) Dein gentoo läuft.  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: was ist gcc?

 

wie was ist denn gcc? Wie hast du Gentoo installiert ohen zu wissen, was gcc ist? Mach deine Hausaufgaben und schreib 100 Mal auf Blatt Papier: gcc ist ein C Compiler.  :Wink: 

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Hehe, das Configmonster ist zuviel für meinen Firefox-Renderer 
> 
> 

 

da war mein opera auch nicht viel besser.

----------

## Sn@ke

so ich fang gleich einfach mal an^^

werd wohl nur bis zum x-server kommen, aber egal  :Very Happy: 

meint ihr die 15gb reichen aus für kde 3.4, fluxbox, openoffice und kleinigkeiten wie xmms, firefox, sim usw.?

ich glaub nämlich, dass alleine die temp-dateien beim kompilieren 15gb groß werden könnten, aber ich hab da nicht so viel ahnung von wie ihr  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> so ich fang gleich einfach mal an^^
> 
> werd wohl nur bis zum x-server kommen, aber egal 
> 
> meint ihr die 15gb reichen aus für kde 3.4, fluxbox, openoffice und kleinigkeiten wie xmms, firefox, sim usw.?
> ...

 

das ist mehr als genug, du wirst ungefähr die Hälfte der Platte leer haben

----------

## Sn@ke

so, jetzt hab ich den ganzen tag drangesessen und nichts funktioniert im moment^^

ich bin schon so weit, dass ich den kernel installiert habe, und stecke jetzt bei der installation von grub fest...

irgendwie erkennt grub das filesystem nicht und ich kann ihn nicht installieren.

liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der von suse noch drauf is (jedoch die config-datei nicht mehr)...

jetzt kann ich im moment gar nichts machen...

ich bin hier gerade in knoppix, weil ich nichts anderes machen kann (leider auch nicht windows starten...)

hoffentlich habt ihr eine schnelle lösung parat.

danke schonmal im vorraus!

//edit:

bin nach dem manual vorgegangen und wollte von gentoo aus grub installieren und hab das in die config vorher eingegeben:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

aber ich habs jetzt geschafft windows zu starten, indem ich folgendes in die grubkonsole eingegeben habe (nich in gentoo):

```
rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

boot
```

jetzt muss ich nur grub unter gentoo installiert bekommen  :Very Happy: 

mfg snake

----------

## Sn@ke

yes!

grub funktioniert nun endlich!

ich hab schonmal den x-server (xorg11) kompiliert, weiß aber nicht wie es jetzt weitergeht.

dazu steht leider nichts im handbuch.

habt ihr da auch ne anleitung für oder könnt mir zumindest so helfen?

ich hab versucht die neuste kde mit "emerge kde-base" zu installieren, aber das geht nicht.

wär nett, wenn mir jemand da jetzt weiterhelfen könnte  :Wink: 

btw: der x-server hat ca. 3 stunden gebraucht (kann auch weniger sein, hab zwischendruch nicht nachgeschaut), wird kde länger dauern oder in etwa genauso lange brauchen?

greetz snake

----------

## Carlo

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab versucht die neuste kde mit "emerge kde-base" zu installieren, aber das geht nicht.

 

Was geht nicht?

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> btw: der x-server hat ca. 3 stunden gebraucht (kann auch weniger sein, hab zwischendruch nicht nachgeschaut), wird kde länger dauern oder in etwa genauso lange brauchen?

 

KDE wird viel länger brauchen als XOrg.

----------

## pablo_supertux

RTFM: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml und  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## Sn@ke

@carlo

wenn ich "emerge kde-base" eingebe kommt ne fehlermeldung da steht so viel wie "file nicht vorhanden"

falls nötig kann ich gleich auch nochmal die richtige fehlermeldung posten  :Wink: 

@pablo

das hab ich   :Mr. Green: 

ich hänge aber bei diesem teil auf seite 4, wo steht, dass ich die auflösung ändern soll.

dazu soll ich zwei zeilen in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf reinschreiben.

aber wie mach ich das?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mach mal ein man gtf

----------

## Sn@ke

habs eingegeben...

versteh aber nicht inwiefern mir das weiterhilft  :Rolling Eyes: 

ich brauch nur den befehl um die xorg.conf öffnen und bearbeiten zu können  :Wink: 

im manual steht zwar was ich da reinschreiben soll, aber nicht wie ich das mache^^

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> habs eingegeben...
> 
> versteh aber nicht inwiefern mir das weiterhilft 
> 
> ich brauch nur den befehl um die xorg.conf öffnen und bearbeiten zu können 
> ...

 

was? kennst du nicht vim, nano (Gentoo Standard Editor), pico? Wie hast du vorher die make.conf editiert?

----------

## Sn@ke

nano...[img:c04fd987a2]http://www.rokop-security.de/style_emoticons/default/stirnklatsch.gif[/img:c04fd987a2]

lol so was einfaches  :Embarassed: 

naja, ich hab die xorg.conf dann soweit fertig  :Wink: 

jetzt kann kde kommen.

aber wenn ich "emerge kde-base" eingebe kommt das:

```
Calculating dependecies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base"
```

----------

## Carlo

kde-base ist eine Kategorie und kein Ebuild...

----------

## Sn@ke

achso, muss der befehl dann 

```
emerge kdebase
```

 heißen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> achso, muss der befehl dann 
> 
> ```
> emerge kdebase
> ```
> ...

 

lies den link, den ich vorhein gepostet hat. Dafür gibt es eine Dokumentation.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> achso, muss der befehl dann 
> 
> ```
> emerge kdebase
> ```
> ...

 

folge dem link, den ich vorhein gepostet hat. Dafür gibt es eine Dokumentation.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> RTFM: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml und  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

 

----------

## Sn@ke

hm, einzelne pakete kann ich doch später installieren oder?

z.b. brauch ich aus dem kdemultimedia-paket nur ein paar sachen und nicht alles, da wäre es doch sinnvoller diejenigen tools, die ich brauche später zu kompilieren (wenn es denn möglich ist).

----------

## Sn@ke

so,

hab jetzt "emerge kdebase kdeadmin" benutzt und kde ist drauf, jedoch nur in der version 3.3.2...

naja, fürs erste solls reichen  :Wink: 

ich hab jetzt jedoch noch ein problem mit dem "fucking" manual  :Razz: 

unter dem punkt "KDE ist beim Starten extrem langsam" steht, dass man überprüfen soll, ob DMA für die Festplatte aktiviert ist.

ich hab nachgeschaut und gemerkt, dass dies nicht der fall ist und würd jetzt gerne noch wissen wie ich's aktiviere^^

weiterhin würd ich gern wissen wie ich nun ähnlich wie bei suse einen arbeitsplatz erstellen kann, bei dem ich direkt auf die laufwerke zugreifen kann (CD, DVD, Windows-Partitionen). ich weiß nicht inweifern dass im moment mit automount funktioniert, deshalb würd ich auch gern wissen wie ich dass mache  :Very Happy: 

und noch ne kleinigkeit: ich muss immer in die konsole gehen und "adsl-start" eingeben. gibt es eine einfachere möglichkeit? (internetverbindung schon beim booten, oder ein programm wie kinternet)

ich hab jetzt noch relativ wenig programme drauf, wenn ich jetzt welche installieren möchte, was muss ich dann machen? (kann ich dann auch einfach nur "emerge xmms xine mplayer k3b gaim" usw...)

bei fluxbox z.b. kann man ja auch "./configure make makeinstall" benutzen oder?

achja und wie ändere ich das passwort eines users? (z.b. wenn man ein anderes will oder es vergessen hat)

mfg snake

----------

## ZX-81

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt jedoch noch ein problem mit dem "fucking" manual 
> 
> unter dem punkt "KDE ist beim Starten extrem langsam" steht, dass man überprüfen soll, ob DMA für die Festplatte aktiviert ist.
> 
> ich hab nachgeschaut und gemerkt, dass dies nicht der fall ist und würd jetzt gerne noch wissen wie ich's aktiviere^^

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316063.html

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> weiterhin würd ich gern wissen wie ich nun ähnlich wie bei suse einen arbeitsplatz erstellen kann, bei dem ich direkt auf die laufwerke zugreifen kann (CD, DVD, Windows-Partitionen). ich weiß nicht inweifern dass im moment mit automount funktioniert, deshalb würd ich auch gern wissen wie ich dass mache 

 

1. /etc/fstab anpassen

2. In KDE: rechts klicken auf desktop -> neu erstellen -> Gerät

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> und noch ne kleinigkeit: ich muss immer in die konsole gehen und "adsl-start" eingeben. gibt es eine einfachere möglichkeit? (internetverbindung schon beim booten, oder ein programm wie kinternet)

 

Keine Ahnung (habe NAT-Router), kann man aber bestimmt in den default runlevel eintragen.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt noch relativ wenig programme drauf, wenn ich jetzt welche installieren möchte, was muss ich dann machen? (kann ich dann auch einfach nur "emerge xmms xine mplayer k3b gaim" usw...)

 

genau so

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> bei fluxbox z.b. kann man ja auch "./configure make makeinstall" benutzen oder?

 

Das wäre schlecht, weil dann portage nicht mitbekommt, dass Du das Paket installiert hast. Die gentoo-ebuilds sind eine höhere Schicht, die ihrerseits wieder "./configure make makeinstall" aufrufen und zusätzlich noch die Abhängigkeiten verwalten.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> achja und wie ändere ich das passwort eines users? (z.b. wenn man ein anderes will oder es vergessen hat)

 

man passwd

ZX

----------

## oscarwild

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt noch relativ wenig programme drauf, wenn ich jetzt welche installieren möchte, was muss ich dann machen?

 

Von manuell compilieren über RPM bis hin zu Portage stehen Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. Wenn Du die Vorzüge von Gentoo nutzen willst, bleib bei Portage  :Wink: 

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich muss immer in die konsole gehen und "adsl-start" eingeben. gibt es eine einfachere möglichkeit?

 

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default 
```

----------

## Sn@ke

wenn ich "hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda" eingebe kommt folgendes:

```
/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

:-/

----------

## franzf

Hier hatte ich das selbe Problem.

```
emerge pciutils

lspci -v
```

  ->nach IDE suchen

entsprechende Unterstützung im Kernel einkompilieren

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

  -> Unterstützung aktivieren (Wenn du es nicht findest poste nochmal) 

config speichern und (wie bei Erstinstallation) Kernel kompilieren, bzimage kopieren, bootloader anpassen reboot -> fertig

CU  

Franz

----------

## Sn@ke

dma funktioniert nun.

momentan hänge ich bei der grafikkarteninstallation (nvidia).

Hier ist der log (hab emerge nvidia-glx eingegeben)

hab mich ansonsten an der anleitung hier gehalten  :Wink: 

und das mit dem bootsplash aus dem wiki-howto klappt auch noch nicht so ganz^^

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> The rivafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver;

 

Sagt dir dass du rivafb-Treiber (weiß nicht für welche Grafikkarte die sind) in deinen Kernel einkompiöiert hast. Neuer Kernel (am besten emerge nvidia-kernel) _ohne_ rivafb sollte das Problem beheben.

----------

## Sn@ke

hm, wüsst ich jetzt nicht,

sollte ich vielleicht mal nachgucken, obs am kernel bzw. den einstellungen (teiber) liegt.

bis jetzt funktioniert meine grafikkarte leider immer noch nicht...

aber ich hab noch ein paar andere fragen:

wie kann ich es einstellen, dass man auch als user auf die windowspartitionen zugreifen darf?

wie kann ich auch als user schnell eine adsl-verbindung herstellen (muss immer erst in der konsole als root einloggen und dann "adsl-start" eingeben)? von suse war ich kinternet gewohnt  :Wink: 

und warum steht bei mir kde und fluxbox beim login zur auswahl, aber enlightement nicht? (ist alles schon emerged)

#greetz snake

----------

## Sn@ke

so, ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut, dieser nvidia riva treiber steht bei mir nur auf <M> also Modul  :Wink: 

keine ahnung warum bei mir emerge nvidia-glx nicht funktioniert...

----------

## Sn@ke

bei "emerge nvidia-glx" kommt nun das hier, nachdem ich den nVidia-riva treiber aus dem kernel genommen habe:

```
!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Hier ist der gesamte log  :Wink: 

hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen, ich bin ratlos und komme mit dem manual auch nicht weiter...

----------

## pablo_supertux

mach ein emerge --sync und dann merge nochmal nvidia-{glx,driver}

Oder siehe das: #85802

----------

## Sn@ke

YES!

danke pablo, nach dem "emerge --sync" hats funktioniert und ich konnte nach dem manual weiter vorgehen =)

besser kann "support" nicht sein, und das alles kostenlos  :Wink: 

btw: hab mir extra tuxracer und frozenbubble runtergeladen weiß aber nicht mit welchem befehl ich die dinger starte...

wär cool, wenn du mir auch bei meinen anderen startproblemen helfen könntest (s.o.)

----------

## ZX-81

tuxracer und frozen bubble sollten eigentlich im KDE-Startmenue (Du hast doch KDE?) auftauchen. Sonst kannst Du immer noch die Konsole öffnen und dort die Anfangsbuchstaben z.B. "tux" eingeben und dann auf <TAB> drücken, entweder der Programmname wird jetzt vervollständigt oder auf ein weiteres <TAB> werden die Alternativen angezeigt. Um überhaupt Spiele spielen zu können muss Dein User aber in der "games" Gruppe sein.

ZX

----------

## pablo_supertux

tuxracer ist sowieso veraltet und gar nicht weiter entwickelt, außer den ersten 4 Bahnen hat man nichts.

Installiere dir lieber [urk=http://developer.berlios.de/projects/ppracer/]ppracer[/url] 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ppracer

Spiele sind unter /usr/games/bin und der benutzer muss in der "games" Gruppe sein um diese ausführen zu können.

----------

## Sn@ke

hm, leider sind die beiden games nicht im kde-menu hinzugefügt worden. (in fluxbox erst recht nicht^^)

kann ich benutzer mit "#gpasswd -a youruser games" in die gamesgruppe einfügen?

----------

## Sn@ke

ich kann zwar immer noch nicht die spiele spielen, aber das ist mir momentan gar nicht so wichtig.

wichtiger ist es mir endlich einen vernünftigen bootscreen hinzubekommen... (so wie bei der live-cd, wo man dann mit f2 die details sehn kann; halt so wie ich es bei suse hatte)

irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir einfach nicht.

----------

